# More Cooper's Big Santa Cruz Adventure



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Mickey-Mac readying for battle...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

rwbadley, not wearing a tie on casual Saturday


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Cooper, giving back to the community


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The only one on the ride with a pierced naval. 

As far as I know.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Who reads signs anyway?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Just a minor problem with the road


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Just a minor problem with the cleats


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The logo still visible, despite the mud


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

A LOT warmer than it looks. Must have been the previous eight miles of 40 mph downhill.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Heeding the lesson of Paris-Roubaix, we did not go around the gates of this level crossing


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Cooper is stunned by what the ladies in the car offered to do...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Back to the ocean on a spectacular day


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

mohair_chair said:


> Back to the ocean on a spectacular day



Just to add to what others have said before, big thanks to Steve for organising and leading this ride and then for the hospitality shown by himself and family afterwards. And a a big thanks to all you guys, (& gal) for a very enjoyable fun ride. 
Here's looking forward to the next RBR Nor Cal ride.

1. Half the group, (& half of Mickey-Mac)
2. Coop warning everyone what was to come.
3. Pit stop.
4. Start of the day's big climb.
5. The obligatory atempt at an arty shot.
6. Felicia flying up the hill.
7. Coop & Rensho.
8. A bit of cyclo-cross.
9. Getting ready for the big descent on Soquel-San Jose, (very fun!)
10. Francois trimming the neighbour's foliage


----------



## jasmina (May 8, 2006)

*That was fun!*

You boys are so cool to hang with.
The ride was beautiful.
The post ride party was a blast.

Thank you so much - I'm still high from it.

- Felicia


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Coop, you're too good to us man! Thanks for sharing the roads, entertainment and great grub.

Thanks for capturing the day in pix guys, nice ones at that.

Fire, socks, awesome ride, grub, open valleys, great company, cheap dance rates, landslide, summertime sun in SC...what more could you ask for?


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

rensho et all, here's the ride profile on Saturday. I have no clue where the 175 rpm cadence came from, trying to catch you guys on that mega descent maybe?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> rensho et all, here's the ride profile on Saturday. I have no clue where the 175 rpm cadence came from, trying to catch you guys on that mega descent maybe?


185 MHR? You sound like me climbing a hill and trying to stick to my 160 pound neighbor's wheel.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> 185 MHR? You sound like me climbing a hill and trying to stick to my 160 pound neighbor's wheel.


185. Not too bad for a near to 49 year old clydesdale, eh? Now I just need to be able to deliver a few more watts at that rate. That'll teach me to get off the bike for a decade and change.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> 185. Not too bad for a near to 49 year old clydesdale, eh? Now I just need to be able to deliver a few more watts at that rate. That'll teach me to get off the bike for a decade and change.


You might want to hit Kerry Irons up for some climbing tips.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> You might want to hit Kerry Irons up for some climbing tips.


As long as his tips included being able to pull a toke off a jibber from some rock slide-bound bikers, I'd be open to the advice.


----------

